# Inverter - Laptop Question...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I have a trusty Sterling Cokecan inverter which is connected via cigarlighter socket to my leisure batteries. I use it all the time to charge my shaver, camera batteries and rechargeable batteries and it runs my mains hair clipper no problem.

Can I use use it to recharge my new laptop when away from the mains without damaging it?

Sterling Cokecan is a 100watt continous converter
Input voltage 8.5 - 15v
Output 230v 50Hz Modified sine wave

Computer is an Asus UL30a and the Mains charging adapter has the following on it..
Input 240v ~ 1.2 A 50 - 60 Ghz
Output 19v --- 2.1 A

TIA as always...


Pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the same inverter and I use it to charge a Samsung netbook N130,which has an input of 19v. 2.1 A(40 watt).

Seems to work fine for me.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

It looks like the inverter will supply enough power but I guess it is not a pure sine wave inverter and might destroy the laptop!

I was advised by VanBitz that the safest thing to use for any kit which has a computer in it is a pure sine wave inverter which is, inevitably, more expensive (and what doesn't these days, apart from 'shaver, camera batteries and rechargeable batteries and it runs my mains hair clipper' ) 

P&L


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We've got two Asus netbooks and have recharged both of them using a 1000w quasi inverter without any problems. My children have also recharged Dell laptops and an Apple ibook using a 60w inverter in the car, also without any problems.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Pete

I have similar unit [different make]
It will charge my MacBook Pro 18v but only when closed up.

I've been using it for ages and haven't had a problem.

W


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the same inverter and it charges and runs a Sony laptop just fine. It also charges the phone, ipod and camera through their respective mains chargers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Using an inverter cannot damage a laptop, as it receives power via the charger, as for damage to the charger, I can't be sure.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, don't mind losing the inverter as its an old one but i'd be none too chuffed if I trashed the laptop.

4 - 1 'for' sounds favourable so far.  

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

I'd try it and if the charger idiot light lights and your laptop indicates it's charging, you're good to go. If they don't you're not and the laptop/charger would need a sine-wave inverter. The possibility is covered in the MHF inverter guide, but I'd say the chances of you trashing anything there is negligible.

"Milli-metric" mains is a typo, I guess 

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I charge mine, while switched off, via the 12v system as if I try to use the laptop while on the inverter there's an awful screaming noise emanating from the inverter, mind you the laptop does use 4.5 amps.

Gary


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And Pete needs 19V


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

you will not harm anything, but it might be that the inverter does not have the "muscle" to run the laptop charger. Certainly not if the laptop is running. But it is worth a try before buying anything new.

Practically all modern chargers have switch-mode power supplies. And these are, in contradiction to some rumours going round, rather robust against "modified" input wave forms. Old-fashioned transformer power supplies are more critical, they might overheat.

The only thing that you should never, really never, run on anything else than pure sine-wave, are inductive chargers. So the contact-less type as it is used e.g. for electric toothbrushes.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again Dave, I'll keep my eye on the lights when I plug it in. Promise to read your guide to inverters as well.

Thanks Gerhard, I only intend to charge it when turned off so I'll give it a try. Have a good holiday.

Pete


----------



## FredF (Sep 29, 2005)

More sense to use a Transformer to 'up' voltage in DC from your 12v supply.

It is more efficient [marginally] and saves any concerns about 'waves'.

Available at usual sources 'Froogle' 'Ebay' Amazon' etc. just make sure you have correct connector and output voltage [usually somewhere between 18v and 20v.] [Check the output value from your Mains Transformer]

You could buy one from a 'shop' to be sure it works, but it might cost you a bit more.

Good luck

Fred F.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree. Wont have filthy horrid battery battering invertors in the van!!!  

Maplin do a range of adaptors for laptops for about £20. If you use an invertor are you converting 12v up to 240 and then your tranformer is then nocking it all the way back to 12-19v while sucking the amps out of your battery?

Im no expert but Im sure this isnt efficient. I try to conserve battery power as much as possible as we are not very often on EHU (hook up). I usually just bung the maplin charger into the engine battery cig socket and charge on the move and use the lappy battery when parked up. If it needs plugging back in again I use the cab / engine battery not the leisure battery.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The only problem with the dc-dc converters is that they only do the one thing. I had a 150W Ebay special inverter (all of £15), which used to do everything - laptops, shaver, cameras, phones, iPods, etc etc.

It failed to charge my new laptop (it would switch on, and switch itself off again a few seconds later, and try to restart, etc). I bought a 300W inverter from a show for £40, which we still use to charge laptops, shaver, cameras, phones, iPods, etc etc

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tried it out over the last couple of days and it works a treat.

My Cokecan inverter is now possibly one the most used and useful accessories we have in the van.  


Pete


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Our 15 engineers all power laptops via cheap and nasty 300w inverters every working day of our lives. Never destroyed anything yet in the last few years I been with them.


----------

